# Feeding time



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all

I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts and own experiences were in relation to feeding.

At what age do you cut from 3 feeds a day to 2? And I you do this... What age from 2 to 1? What meal time do you stick to and does this help with regularity of no 2's.

I am feeding Doug at the same times each day but noticing his toilet routine is quite random. He usually does 2 or 3 a day but timings are random. He will normally go in the morning when he wakes, sometimes after breakfast but other days not until around 6pm and then again after dinner. Sometimes straight after dinner other times just before bed. Hard to know!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tia said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was just wondering what everyone's thoughts and own experiences were in relation to feeding.
> 
> ...


We cut out Kodi's mid-day feeding when he started pretty consistently skipping it on his own. I don't remember his exact age, but I want to say around 5 months? He has always continued to eat twice a day. A few dogs choose, at some point, not to eat a second meal, and that is fine. But for most dogs who are not in regular, consistent training, Meals are one of the high points of their day. I wouldn't take another one away unless they lost interest themselves.

As far as consistent potty times are concerned, your guy is still VERY young. It will take a while for his body to develop its own rhythm. Kodi poops after breakfast, and (usually) again in the late afternoon, though occasionally he'll wait until after supper. Once in a great while, he won't have a second poop at all. Even less frequently, he'll have an extra one some time during the day. Once they are reliably potty trained, the "poop schedule" matters less. He tells us when he needs to go, and we go out and take care of it. If we can't take him out, he resorts to his litter box. (though he is reluctant to do that)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody will be 2 in February and he has never reliably wanted to give up one specific meal. He eats anywhere from 1-3 times a day depending on the day. For a while I thought he was going to give up the mid-day meal, but then he started wanting that again and now he's more liable to not eat his dinner time meal. When the weather first turned cold this year he was back to wolfing down 3 meals again. 

In the end, I just give him the option to have his 3 meals and don't worry about it. Since I feed kibble, it's not a big deal as no food gets wasted.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok thanks. Good to know. We have been sticking with the three meals a day and sometimes he will eat every last bit and sometimes doesn't seem interested at all. I think it depends on what's going on around him.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we got Tillie at 14 weeks, so she was already eating 2 meals a day. She'll always have 2 meals a day because she is so little, her tummy just can't fit enough to last her all day.


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Freddie has eaten two meals a day from the time I got him. I was concerned for a while that he wasn't eating at times, but lately he scarfs down everything I put in front of him. He's going to be a little piggie and I'm going to have to watch his intake at some point lol.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

haha thats good he is eating plenty lol I think Doug gets distracted too eaisly so once he stops eating he wont go back and eat and we dont leave his food around for too long anyway as we don't want him thinking its all in his own time lol


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Benny was always too busy to eat, so cutting down from 3 to 2 was very easy... he never noticed. I don't have any plans to go down to one meal a day, I don't know why I think this, but I think smaller dogs need to eat twice a day.

As for pooping, Benny usually goes first thing in the morning when I let him out to pee (around 6:30), if not then, then after breakfast. He will go once or twice more later in the day, but since he is out in the yard with the kids so much, I don't really notice. All I know is he never goes in the house and there is a lot of poop in my yard, so he's certainly going!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Tia said:


> haha thats good he is eating plenty lol I think Doug gets distracted too eaisly so once he stops eating he wont go back and eat and we dont leave his food around for too long anyway as we don't want him thinking its all in his own time lol


 I used to feed Benny in his crate so he wouldn't get distracted.. worked well


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and experiences. He has been going really good the past few days with his toilet training! He seems to take himself off through the doggy door and comes back in when he is done. I am just worried about Christmas as my husband is going away to his granparents and taking Doug with him - minus a doggy door I am not sure how he will go as we don't know what his signal is for asking "please take me outside" probably a downfall of the doggy door.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Generally, I cut puppies down to two meals a day around 6 months; however, this last litter wasn't as interested in the mid day meal somewhere between 4 and 5 months of age. I moved them to twice a day and when their food is ready they run to their crate (where they are fed), have kept in good weight so I guess they just didn't need 3 meals. They get the same amount but just in 2 feedings. Alll my havanese are fed twice a day.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

I honestly can't wait to cut down from three meals to two meals. Even though Lola is still small, she loves her food and scarfs it down! I definitely got a Havanese with quite the appetite!! At the same time, I feel like she poops 2-3 times after each meal. I've never had a dog small enough for three meals a day so it was somewhat hard to adjust to and even though I don't leave Lola for more than an hour or two at a time, I feel like I have to book it home to feed her and make sure she does all of her business. My vet recommends switching her at six months of age and I'm also switching her to a better brand of food which my vet has made me wait on because of the higher protein count being too rich for her little tummy. I'm really hoping the switch goes well, it was quite hard switching her from the breeder's food to the food I give her now.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I sooo love your avaitar pic of Lola, she is just so unbelievably cute!! 

Doug seems to poop 2 times a day and 3 times every second day I have found. The timing seems to be getting more regular although sometimes can vary, however with the puppy door he goes out and does his business without us needing to take him out. He had a wee accident inside yesterday, and I think he knew to go out but I think was too lazy to go out in the heat, little bugger lol he popped his head out the doggy door, reversed back in and squated!! 

Doug switched ok with food but we have still been giving him kibble with food recommended from the vet which is a wet food. We were told it is good to keep him on it mixed as the dry is good for his teeth and gums (although with his treats, toys and trying to bite my toes I am sure its not needed) he tends to eat around the kibble anyway so it ends up being a waste!! I am not sure what we will do as he gets a bit older. My husband and I have discussed making his food as he gets older as I do like the idea of knowing exactly what he is getting.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! Doug is absolutely adorable, what great coloring! I chuckled to myself picturing that fluffly little guy with his bum out the doggie door, pretty clever of him! I have also thought about making Lola's food too but I worry I won't be giving her all of the nutrients she needs that they add in regular dog food. Plus, I feel like I just don't know enough about it. Let me know if you end up making the switch, I'd love to hear what you're giving him and how it goes.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Haha yeah it did make me laugh a little. He has been doing so well otherwise. 

I will keep you updated on what we do... its all new to me, Doug is my first dog.


----------

